# Cara pils malt



## Andy Graham (2/4/21)

This is a malt addition that is totally confusing. After some research, I got to the important differences. Cara pils is a copyright name in the USA and owned by Briess. The other cara pils or cara foam is weyermann. Both good , but different. Briess cara pils is simply a pale crystal malt with zero enzymes. Great, no mashing required to get body in beer.
Weyermann in USA is known as cara foam. ( copyright issues ) I recently used weyermann cara foam in a pils using extract as a base. Had to do a mini mash at 70c for 30 mins. Used 26% of cara foam/pils in total grain bill. I have read a lot of negative stuff on cara pils/ foam. Using 5% would be a waste of time. Weyermann say up to 40% grist bill. At 26%, he'll, reckon it worked well with fabulous lacework that stayed to the bottom the glass. My next test is Briess cara pils in same beer.
By the way, I am an all qualified brewer with 50 years experience but still amazed at the great products on the market. Have a look at lacework, you be the judge.


----------



## dibbz (2/4/21)

carafoam is closer to chit malt and straight up, chit malt is better than the others imho. especially when making traditional beers with highly modified modern 2 row

according to a weyerman prezzo on why to use acidulated, a finished beer ph of 4.4 has greater head stability than a finished beer ph of 4.5, worth also looking at that at the same time.


----------



## MHB (2/4/21)

The Weyermann product craps all over Briess. Found that to be the case every time I have put them head to head.
Mark


----------



## BrewLizard (2/4/21)

Wouldn't surprise me if you needed a lot of it, especially with 10% Carapils not having a statistically significant effect in a previous Brulosophy study. I've heard other brewers suggesting to just mash hotter instead.

I've only ever used it once in an extract+steeped grains recipe, where it was a substitute for maltodextrin (didn't want to buy a bag and have leftovers).


----------



## kadmium (3/4/21)

Andy Graham said:


> This is a malt addition that is totally confusing. After some research, I got to the important differences. Cara pils is a copyright name in the USA and owned by Briess. The other cara pils or cara foam is weyermann. Both good , but different. Briess cara pils is simply a pale crystal malt with zero enzymes. Great, no mashing required to get body in beer.
> Weyermann in USA is known as cara foam. ( copyright issues ) I recently used weyermann cara foam in a pils using extract as a base. Had to do a mini mash at 70c for 30 mins. Used 26% of cara foam/pils in total grain bill. I have read a lot of negative stuff on cara pils/ foam. Using 5% would be a waste of time. Weyermann say up to 40% grist bill. At 26%, he'll, reckon it worked well with fabulous lacework that stayed to the bottom the glass. My next test is Briess cara pils in same beer.
> By the way, I am an all qualified brewer with 50 years experience but still amazed at the great products on the market. Have a look at lacework, you be the judge.


I've used the briess stuff in all my pils using weyermans boho floor malt, but only cause I bought 1.5kg and not 150g like I intended to. 

Having said that I get great lacing and head retention but I think it has little to do with the carapils. 

I'm gonna give the weyerman stuff a good go in the next pils I do. I'm in pursuit of the perfect czech pilsner.


----------



## porter181 (3/4/21)

kadmium said:


> .... I'm in pursuit of the perfect czech pilsner.



PM incoming


----------

